# short presta valve stems



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

I searched the other threads, but didn't find a specific answer to this problem.

I have a few tubes that I want to use, but the presta valves are too short (about 1 cm) to get the pump head attached.

Would it be possible to buy a valve extender, attach it to the stem, air up the tire, then remove the valve extender and ride?

Or, do you have to leave the extender on after you inflate the tire?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

do not remove them. use some teflon tape on the threads and just leave them on. if you take them off constantly you'll find it hard to accurately inflate your tires. what benefit are you looking for by removing them?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I researched and experimented with valve extenders last year and found that there were two types -

1. You loosen the Presta nut-thingie and leave it undone forever and screw the extender onto the valve cap threads.
2. You remove the valve core (on tubes that have removable cores...not all do), install the extender and screw the core into the end of the extender. It then preforms just like a normal Presta valve.

I bought both types and vastly prefer the last one. Extenders come in various lengths. Seal the treads with plumber's tape.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

*getting ready for the rain*



cxwrench said:


> what benefit are you looking for by removing them?


Well, even though they are like $7 each I would guess, I'm just that poor right now and was wondering if I could get by with just 1 for my tool kit.

I'm getting an old pair of 27" Sun CR-18 wheels that I built up ready for the rain here in SF. 

I have a pair of tubes from a crappy older single walled set of 27" wheels, but the Sun rims are double-walled. The presta stem is just a little too short to make it. Since this is not a high performance bike by any means, it sounds like I might be able to make it with just one valve extender.



Mike T. said:


> I researched and experimented with valve extenders last year and found that there were two types -
> 
> 1. You loosen the Presta nut-thingie and leave it undone forever and screw the extender onto the valve cap threads.
> 2. You remove the valve core (on tubes that have removable cores...not all do), install the extender and screw the core into the end of the extender. It then preforms just like a normal Presta valve.
> ...


I have some Continental tubes and one time I discovered you could remove the valve core. Pretty neat!

These tubes I'm working with are definitely the non-removable core type. So, I would need the former valve extender that you mention.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

centurionomega said:


> I have some Continental tubes and one time I discovered you could remove the valve core. Pretty neat!


Ya gotta be careful as some Conti tubes don't have removable cores. I bought a whole bunch of them and when I went through the boxes I found a couple that didn't have removable cores. There was no indication on the box either way.



> These tubes I'm working with are definitely the non-removable core type. So, I would need the former valve extender that you mention.


I know Presta are supposed to stay inflated with the thingie unscrewed (due to air pressure) but one of mine went down overnight. Plus I didn't want to deal with a wire to push the thingie in before I attached the pump. I thought that type were a distant 2nd best.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

centurionomega said:


> I searched the other threads, but didn't find a specific answer to this problem.
> 
> I have a few tubes that I want to use, but the presta valves are too short (about 1 cm) to get the pump head attached.
> 
> ...


You might be able to get by with a Schrader adapter if your pump is Schrader compatible.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

*good solution*



Blue CheeseHead said:


> You might be able to get by with a Schrader adapter if your pump is Schrader compatible.


I used to have one of those but it got lost somehow. I must've given it to a friend or something.

I have one that turns a Schrader into a Presta that I found on a ride one time. Never had much use for that one.

Your idea might be the best solution for me. I might go with whatever is cheapest.

No new Red group for me.:cryin:


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> Ya gotta be careful as some Conti tubes don't have removable cores. I bought a whole bunch of them and when I went through the boxes I found a couple that didn't have removable cores. There was no indication on the box either way.


That is kinda disturbing. One thing I noticed on my Conti tubes, there is a flatish area at the top of the valve core that I guess you can put a wrench on to loosen it up.

I wonder if you're non-removable ones had the flat spot or no?


----------

